# ICE LINK and SIRIUS ISSUES?



## SanDiegoShaun (Jul 24, 2003)

So the ICE LINK is in and appears to work great. However when listening to Sirius I hear a slight popping sound every few seconds. I was told that the ICE Link cable goes in between the Sirius connection and the car. Was also told that the voltage on the Ice Link could be up to much and causing bleed through to the Sirius. I checked and the voltage was at 2v, I lowered it all the way down to 0.5v and still have the same issue. It is in a 2005 330ci with Nav and the Ice link is connected with the trunk kit.

Does any one else have this problem and / or an suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

SanDiegoShaun said:


> So the ICE LINK is in and appears to work great. However when listening to Sirius I hear a slight popping sound every few seconds. I was told that the ICE Link cable goes in between the Sirius connection and the car. Was also told that the voltage on the Ice Link could be up to much and causing bleed through to the Sirius. I checked and the voltage was at 2v, I lowered it all the way down to 0.5v and still have the same issue. It is in a 2005 330ci with Nav and the Ice link is connected with the trunk kit.
> 
> Does any one else have this problem and / or an suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


... so the popping sound is only when you introduce the ice>Link into the OEM sound system, or not? What about removing the Sirius tuner, leaving the ice>Link and checking if the pops are still there? What about the connections, cables? You have to isolate what is really causing the pops before you can go any further.

I have the same audio combo with no noise whatsoever. :dunno:


----------



## SanDiegoShaun (Jul 24, 2003)

Technic said:


> ... so the popping sound is only when you introduce the ice>Link into the OEM sound system, or not? What about removing the Sirius tuner, leaving the ice>Link and checking if the pops are still there? What about the connections, cables? You have to isolate what is really causing the pops before you can go any further.
> 
> I have the same audio combo with no noise whatsoever. :dunno:


Thanks for the post, I am going to disconnect the Ice Link and see if the sound is still there. Will update in a few...


----------



## SanDiegoShaun (Jul 24, 2003)

Pulled the Ice Link out and the popping stoped.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

SanDiegoShaun said:


> Pulled the Ice Link out and the popping stoped.


Are there any popping sound when you use the iPod with headphones? If so it could be a bad iPod, if not I would send the ice>Link to Chase at DensionUSA to be checked out... :dunno:


----------



## SanDiegoShaun (Jul 24, 2003)

Technic said:


> Are there any popping sound when you use the iPod with headphones? If so it could be a bad iPod, if not I would send the ice>Link to Chase at DensionUSA to be checked out... :dunno:


No problems with the Ipod, Chase is going to send out a new Ice Link, let's see if I just got a bad unit...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

SanDiegoShaun said:


> No problems with the Ipod, Chase is going to send out a new Ice Link, let's see if I just got a bad unit...


 :thumbup:


----------



## SanDiegoShaun (Jul 24, 2003)

Just an update...

Got the new Ice Link tested it and the popping is still there when listing to Sirius. Disconnected the Ice link and plugged in a CD changer to the Sirius input the popping is gone. Installed an older Sirius unit from a friend, the one with the two antenna outputs and plugged back in the Ice Link and the popping is gone. Put my Sirius back in, the newer one with the single antenna output and the popping is back. 

So it looks like IceLink is not working with the newer Sirius unit while a CD changer is. Trying to get BMW to exchange the Sirius until to see if the Sirius unit is bad but they want me to go through service which thus far has not been receptive to the fact that anything is wrong with the Sirius since it works without the Icelink or with the Changer. I just got the Sirius unit from Circle BMW 30 days ago but they won't exchange it as they said I have to go through BMW service for warrantee as well, OH MAN!


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

SanDiegoShaun said:


> Just an update...
> 
> Got the new Ice Link tested it and the popping is still there when listing to Sirius. Disconnected the Ice link and plugged in a CD changer to the Sirius input the popping is gone. Installed an older Sirius unit from a friend, the one with the two antenna outputs and plugged back in the Ice Link and the popping is gone. Put my Sirius back in, the newer one with the single antenna output and the popping is back.
> 
> So it looks like IceLink is not working with the newer Sirius unit while a CD changer is. Trying to get BMW to exchange the Sirius until to see if the Sirius unit is bad but they want me to go through service which thus far has not been receptive to the fact that anything is wrong with the Sirius since it works without the Icelink or with the Changer. I just got the Sirius unit from Circle BMW 30 days ago but they won't exchange it as they said I have to go through BMW service for warrantee as well, OH MAN!


... what about installing an inline filter in the power (12V) line between the ice>Link and the Sirius? :dunno:

The problem that you'll have taking your car for service is that you are trying to connect _an aftermarket_ device to the OEM sound system, thus it will not be covered under any warranty. Even if the dealership decides to help you it will cost you enough money to forget about this noise...


----------



## SanDiegoShaun (Jul 24, 2003)

*05 330ci NAV, ICE Link, SIRIUS = Problems*

05 330ci NAV, ICE Link, SIRIUS = Problems

1. Got the new Ice Link, tested it and the popping is still there when listing to Sirius 65 12 0398 140.

2. Disconnected the Ice link and plugged in a CD changer to the Sirius 65 12 0398 140 input the popping is gone.

3. Installed an older Sirius unit 84 11 0 153 165 from a friend, the one with the two antenna outputs and plugged back in the Ice Link and the popping is gone.

4. Put my Sirius back in 65 12 0398 140 the newer one with the single antenna output and the popping is back.

5. 4/5/05 Exchanged the Sirius unit 65 12 0398 140 with another one from the dealer and the popping is still there.

Looks like IceLink is not working with the newer Sirius unit in an 05 with Nav'.

Does anyone else have an 05 with NAV, ICE LINK and Sirius 65 12 0398 140 ???


----------

